# FYI



## Guest (Nov 2, 2002)

I need to take a "leave of absence" for a while in order to think some things through, so if anyone cares,I won't be around for a while.Keep up the good work, Eric, Jeff and everyone.Evie


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Got it Evie and got your email, just take sometime for yourself.


----------

